# west wales detailing



## billybob9351 (Feb 14, 2008)

Another gloriously crap day today is there anyone else detailing in west wales. I'm a noobie round here i know i know not another bloody brummy in wales lol


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I was almost stuck in the snow in pontypool yesterday after doing some Detailing. Thankfully made it to the A4042 and one lane was just about running. Still a couple of nutters going fast past everyone in the outside line. Unbelievable!


----------

